# Stacking DNP with Var



## Kraken (Sep 21, 2022)

As I research Var I see it's helpful to reduce belly fat, and preserve muscle while in caloric deficit. I wonder if what would happen if DNP was stacked with Var? I realize DNP mostly preserves muscle but still, would it provide any benefit?


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 22, 2022)

Never tried it but don’t think you’ll notice too much of anything unless you’re trying to run a really long, elongated low dose run of DNP. I mean most take it 14 days or so and by that time, not gonna see a difference during those days stacking. Maybe doing it Var and 100mg ED or EOD for 2-3mo, who knows. Might be an interesting research project as long as you can handle low doses of DNp as there are some that even 100-200ED is death sweat


----------



## Brum (Sep 22, 2022)

You cant target spot fat loss.
Unless you use lyposuction, fat loss will be determinded by your genetics.
I have love handles until im at around 10% bf, no amount of stomach exercise will remove them, no chems or stims will reduce them, only total fat loss.

Var is not cheap, i would stick with just DNP, i say just, DNP is extremely potent and should if used correctly, reduce total fat far quicker than any none surgical methods. 
Save steroids for once you have reduced the fat, and unless you are female, i wouldnt bother with var, it will get you minimal at best, results. Compare cost and results to test, you will find if everything is in order, test will get you 4 or 5 times the results while costing a third of what var would cost.


----------



## Jvzool (Oct 6, 2022)

DNP should be more than enough solo without the other compounds.

I would save the anavar for an actual cycle where you can utilise it properly rather than spending money for little to no extra benefits.

There's only a few drugs I would run one being T3, the other being Clen. 

But I don't agree with the potential risks from Clen to be worth using for such a minor gain.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 6, 2022)

Jvzool said:


> DNP should be more than enough solo without the other compounds.
> 
> I would save the anavar for an actual cycle where you can utilise it properly rather than spending money for little to no extra benefits.
> 
> ...


So no issues with DNP, but clen risks make you stop and think 
I stand by my post in the other thread.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 6, 2022)

- deleted 🖕🖕


----------



## muaythaininja (Oct 19, 2022)

I love taking DNP with AAS. It makes it much more effective, you have more energy in the gym and overall don't feel as tired and shitty


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 19, 2022)

muaythaininja said:


> I love taking DNP with AAS. It makes it much more effective, you have more energy in the gym and overall don't feel as tired and shitty


You're also lying in your introduction. Nobody should give a fuck what you do.


----------

